# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Origins of Sennikoff and Shershen

## Sennikoff

My grandparents Prokop and Natalia came to the U.S. via Ellis Island 1913. I have a Copy of the passenger jacket cover. It says Cenikob-Cennik. It was written in English on the manifest as Senkow-Senik.In searching the database I saw very few names written this way. Was this
an attempt to add the second n to the name. Or did they truly have a duel
name. After naturalizing they dropped assigned name of Raymond and began using Sennikoff. They were married in Kiev Februaury 10. 1913.
Natalia's maiden name was Shershen. I would like to try and obtain a copy
of this record, but I am unsure if the last name is Senkov, Sennik, or Sennikov? None of the above seem to be very common. So I have nothing to compare to. Thank you for your time and consideration
Jane Sparks.

----------


## translationsnmru

> My grandparents Prokop and Natalia came to the U.S. via Ellis Island 1913. I have a Copy of the passenger jacket cover. It says Cenikob-Cennik. It was written in English on the manifest as Senkow-Senik.In searching the database I saw very few names written this way. Was this
> an attempt to add the second n to the name. Or did they truly have a duel
> name. After naturalizing they dropped assigned name of Raymond and began using Sennikoff. They were married in Kiev Februaury 10. 1913.
> Natalia's maiden name was Shershen. I would like to try and obtain a copy
> of this record, but I am unsure if the last name is Senkov, Sennik, or Sennikov? None of the above seem to be very common. So I have nothing to compare to. Thank you for your time and consideration
> Jane Sparks.

 What is "passenger jacket cover"???   ::   ::   ::    
But anyway, Sennikoff (Sennikov) is a genuine Russian name. So are Senkov and Sen'kov (with soft n). Sennik sounds more like a Ukranian one. I doubt your granddad had a double name, I guess those were variations of the same one. Since they settled on Sennikoff, I think that this is what they thought was the correct form.  
Shershen is a Ukranian last name (It may be found among Russians too, but those Russians have Ukranian or Cossack ancestors).

----------


## Sennikoff

This was a book given to each passenger on the Russian American Line.
It has a passenger # and name written on the first page. The content inside appears to be passenger info., written in Russian and German.
I am trying to get copies of letters written to Natalia. Maybe it will offer more clues. Thank You for your reply.  I found your response very interesting. Jane Sparks.

----------


## Propp

"Sennik" means "hay matress" or "hay barn".
"Shershen" means "hornet".  ::

----------

